# Increasing Compression on SR20 engine



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

'lo ppl,

I'm rebuilding a '91 NX, and want to increase the factory 9.5 c/r to 10.5, or maybe even 11.0 (kill all those honda freaks!  )

I read that I can use 300ZX Non-turbo pistons to achieve these results... Any comment or problems for this swap?? Anyone else increased c/r using this method or some other way?

I'm not planning to go Turbo, I want to keep everything "normal".


thanks


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Tharkhold said:


> *'lo ppl,
> 
> I'm rebuilding a '91 NX, and want to increase the factory 9.5 c/r to 10.5, or maybe even 11.0 (kill all those honda freaks!  )
> 
> ...


Its an easy swap, you just have to narrow the small end of the rod 0.020" as the pin boss of the vg pistons are narrower.

Mike


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Increasing Compression on SR20 engine*



morepower2 said:


> *Its an easy swap, you just have to narrow the small end of the rod 0.020" as the pin boss of the vg pistons are narrower.
> 
> Mike *


Don't forget the 1mm overbore.


----------

